# New Forum Member K&H Miniatures killed



## Marty (Jun 22, 2008)

Dawn, her farrier just called me hysterical and said she just learned that Kristy and was killed yesterday in a car wreck. She had plans to go riding and bumming around with Dawn and when she didn't show up and return her calls, Dawn call the house. Kristy's mother answered the phone and told her.

Kristy was only in her 20's and leaves a 4 year old daughter.

Dawn is on her way there now and will post information later if she can.

I'm just shocked. This girl was so happy and enthusiastic about her new horses and always presented herself as a kind spirited person here on the forum for the short time we knew her.

I don't have any other information at this time.

Kristy's brother James has responded on page 12.


----------



## Alex (Jun 22, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!! How terrible!!

Shes the one who just got the 2 mini stallions> Ricky & ???

This is sooo sad!!!!!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jun 22, 2008)

That is awful! My condolences to her family!


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 22, 2008)

That's the girl that was asking for critiques on her two stallions, right? The silver bay and the roan one?



So sad. How awful for her family.


----------



## Rebecca (Jun 22, 2008)

I remember her posts with her filly Millie and her daughter.



Her poor family, my prayers are with them. That is just terrible.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jun 22, 2008)

That is truly horrible and unbelievable news! My prayers are with her family!


----------



## Denise (Jun 22, 2008)

Just spoke to Dawn, the funeral will be at Brown's Funeral home in Atoka OK at 2:00 pm.

Cards can be sent to her mother at:

Nina Robertson

960 Rocking R Road

Atoka OK 74525

My deepest sympathies to her daughter and family.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh no. What a terrible loss for her little boy and her family. The family will be in my prayers.

Charlotte


----------



## Brandi* (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow this is just awful



It's so strange how someone is there one day and then gone the next


----------



## twister (Jun 22, 2008)

That is just awful news, I will keep her family and especially her young daughter in my thoughts and prayers.

Yvonne


----------



## Becky (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh no, that is terrible news!



Prayers are with the family.


----------



## ClickMini (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh no!!!!! My heart just sunk when I saw this. What terrible news. I am sending prayers for her family.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 22, 2008)

OMG, I'm so sorry for everyone that touched her. How on God's earth do you tell a 4 year old child that Mommy will never be home again. God Bless her family. How horrible....


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jun 22, 2008)

OMG I am so saddened to hear this. Poor little thing. My prayers to her family.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 22, 2008)

I had exchanged emails with her. She was in the same town as the folks who bought my driving gelding. She was so excited about her little horses. Poor little family.


----------



## jrae (Jun 22, 2008)

Sad sad news. Her family will be in our prayers...so terrible.


----------



## Minimor (Jun 22, 2008)

This is dreadful news. She was so enthused about her horses & seemed to be such a nice person.

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## mini1 (Jun 22, 2008)

That is such a tragedy. I feel just awful for the little one. The family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Miniv (Jun 22, 2008)

Definitely a tragedy........My prayers go out for her little GIRL........and her entire family.


----------



## Barbie (Jun 22, 2008)

So so sad. My prayers for her family.

Barbie


----------



## Basketmiss (Jun 22, 2008)

OMG I am so sad for her little boy and family...

It just stinks that someone so young is gone.

Sending prayers and (((HUGS))) to her family.

Missy


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 22, 2008)

prayers going out to her family and little girl


----------



## Jill (Jun 22, 2008)

I am so sad to read this post


----------



## New2Minis (Jun 22, 2008)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> This is such sad news.
> 
> God's grace on the family, especially her young daughter. At four, just old enough to feel the trauma. God grant the little one a special guardian angel to help her through the difficult times ahead.
> 
> ...


Ditto....Prayers from Florida!


----------



## Leeana (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh i am so sorry to hear this and sad that i did not get the chance to know her better


----------



## Janis (Jun 22, 2008)

I only knew Kristy thru the many e-mails that we exchanged. She was a sweet girl with a heart of gold. Never a bad word to say about anyone. She was so excited about her 2 new boys. She was just like a sponge, trying to soak up every bit of information she could. But she really seemed to have a good head on her shoulders and knew what she wanted to do. She loved her little girl with all her heart and wanted only the very best for her. I know in my heart that she's gone to be with Jesus. She believed and I do too.

My prayers are with her daughter and family.

Janis


----------



## Riverdance (Jun 22, 2008)

I am so sorry to read the news. My prayers go out to her family. What a horrible to have happen.


----------



## susanne (Jun 22, 2008)

I am so sorry about this shocking loss. I hope her family finds some comfort in the happiness she had found in her child and her horses.

Please take this moment to tell your loved ones what they mean to you and give them a huge hug, as there are no guarantees. Live and love today and every day.


----------



## Royal Crescent (Jun 22, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about this tragic loss



My prayers are with her family in this horrible time in their lives.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jun 22, 2008)

My deepest condolences to all who love her.


----------



## Candice (Jun 22, 2008)

This just breaks my heart to pieces to read this. Many prayers for her family. How awful.


----------



## minie812 (Jun 22, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear this news & sadly it does happen in a blink of an eye. My prayers are with her family in this tramatic time.


----------



## babygoose (Jun 22, 2008)

This is so sad.



I too remember the pictures of her beautiful little girl and her horses. A reminder that everything can change in an instant. Condolences to her family and God Bless them.


----------



## PaintNminis (Jun 22, 2008)

OMG How Awful!


----------



## iggy (Jun 22, 2008)

How sad! Prayer to her family and friends.

Debbie


----------



## dreaminmini (Jun 22, 2008)

That is so sad. You just never know. What a shame.





My condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## REO (Jun 22, 2008)

What a tragic, horrible loss!





I'm so very sorry for her young child and family & friends.

My heart aches for them.

I'm sorry I didn't get a chance to get to know such a sweet lady.


----------



## Linda K (Jun 22, 2008)

what a tragic loss



prayers will continue to be sent to her family from here in arkansas and around the globe. Everyone keep her 4 year old daughter in your prayers. Very , Very sad.

Linda Killion and family


----------



## Kathy2m (Jun 22, 2008)

My deepest condolences to her whole family. Kathy


----------



## albahurst (Jun 22, 2008)

I, too, am deeply saddened to hear of this tragedy. My prayers to her friends and family.

Peggy


----------



## sundaymom (Jun 22, 2008)

Came on line to report my own news and saw this. Really brings home how much we need to cherish each day and each person in our life.

This is so sad for the family and especially the young child.

I wish to add my prayers to this family.


----------



## minie812 (Jun 22, 2008)

I hope we an join together and possibly set up a small fund for expenses as well as for her daughter. A small donation from all these wonderful forum members would possibly help in this tragic time. Surely we can help somehow if we can do it for our mini horses we should be able to help here!


----------



## Charley (Jun 22, 2008)

Deeply saddened, my thoughts and prayers are with her family and friends.


----------



## rockin r (Jun 22, 2008)

Tragic....Our Deepest Sympathies to her daughter and family....


----------



## disneyhorse (Jun 22, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that




My deepest condolances to the family.

Andrea


----------



## JewelsOK (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm so sad to read this. Her loved ones will be in my prayers!!

Julie


----------



## JennyB (Jun 22, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

So sad to hear this terrible news...what a loss of a beautiful young woman...My condolences to her entire family





Blessings,

Jenny


----------



## MInx (Jun 22, 2008)

OMG I am SO So sorry! I've been gone nearly two weeks and just got back so just now saw this. WIll follow the story and try to post respectfully.

Maxine


----------



## anita (Jun 22, 2008)

So sad to hear this! Deepest condolences go to all who loved her

Anita


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jun 22, 2008)

What terrible news. I can't think of anything worse for this family to have to go through. My deepest condolences go out to them.

Carol


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 22, 2008)

OMG....



My heart aches for her family and especially her little girl..








Thoughts and prayers heading to her family and friends


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh no, so sorry to hear this. She seamed like such a sweet heart. What a loss. Prayers for her little one and her family.


----------



## Songcatcher (Jun 22, 2008)

Terribly sad news. Words cannot express the emotions her family must be feeling at this time. Sorry I didn't get to know her as she lived not too far from me (75 miles is not far in this neck of the woods).


----------



## tagalong (Jun 22, 2008)

So sad - my thoughts and prayers are with her family and friends...


----------



## Russ (Jun 22, 2008)

My deepest sympathy to all her family and friends. They will all be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Magic (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh no, this is awful, beyond awful! How absolutely horrible, her poor family and friends, and her little girl, omg.... My condolences to all who knew her.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jun 22, 2008)

What terrible news... She seemed to be a really sweet person. My heart and prayers go out to her family.


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh my.. That is shocking.. My condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh my God, is there any Good news nowadays? I am so sorry to hear this. What a tragedy. Her family and firends will be in my prayers.

Robin


----------



## Taya (Jun 22, 2008)

My thoughts are with her loved ones and especially her young daughter.

What a tragedy.

RIP


----------



## Connie P (Jun 22, 2008)

My sincerest condolences to her entire family. This is SO incredibly sad.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 22, 2008)

One of our own! I am so sad! I can not believe the sadness that surrounds this. New or not, she was one of us and will be missed. Prayers to her family!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 22, 2008)

My sincere condolences to the family.


----------



## Gena (Jun 22, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this, her family will be in our thoughts and prayers too


----------



## mizbeth (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh my gosh! So sorry to hear this. So sad............thank you for telling us Marty.

B


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 22, 2008)

My deepest condolences to her family and friends. Such a great sadness when someone so young is lost.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jun 22, 2008)

So very very sorry...........


----------



## h2t99 (Jun 22, 2008)

Deepest condolences in such a tragic time.


----------



## Sanny (Jun 22, 2008)

How awful. I'm so, so sorry to hear this. I can't even imagine what her family is going through.

It shows how everything can change in your life - or the lives around you - in the blink of an eye.

My thoughts and prayers are with her family.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 22, 2008)

What a sad and tragic loss. I am so very sorry and my sincere condolences go out to the family.


----------



## Mona (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh no, what a tragic loss! My deepest condolences to her family.


----------



## ShaunaL (Jun 22, 2008)

What a tragedy... my heart breaks for her family, especially her mother and her little daughter


----------



## flflyingw (Jun 23, 2008)

My condolences to her family and friends. FLFlyingW


----------



## mmmorgans (Jun 23, 2008)

My heart just sunk when I saw this posting. How very very sad for her family - I can't imagine what they are going through right now. She was so enthusiastic and excited about her horses - and it was very obvious that her little girl was everything to her. My deepest condolences to her family on their tragic loss. How terrible and what a shame to lose such a vibrant young lady. I am so sorry.


----------



## MiniforFaith (Jun 23, 2008)

I was so shocked to read this.



She did seem to be a special person



My thoughts an prayers are with her family and friends.. I feel horrible about her leaving behind her daughter at such an early age..


----------



## Gini (Jun 23, 2008)

My sympathy and prayers go out to her beautiful daughter Holle and her family.

Gini


----------



## JWC sr. (Jun 23, 2008)

My sympathy and prayers go out to her family. May god rest her soul and keep her safe.


----------



## Mercysmom (Jun 23, 2008)

Prayers for her family - especially her mom and daughter.

Denise


----------



## dgrminis (Jun 23, 2008)

I just am now seeing this.... So sorry to hear this and send all my thoughts with her family...


----------



## midnight star stables (Jun 23, 2008)

susanne said:


> I am so sorry about this shocking loss. I hope her family finds some comfort in the happiness she had found in her child and her horses.
> 
> Please take this moment to tell your loved ones what they mean to you and give them a huge hug, as there are no guarantees. Live and love today and every day.



I agree.

So sad.



My heart goes out to her family, Sending prayers


----------



## Genie (Jun 23, 2008)

So sad. Our deepest sympathy and prayers are extended to her family.

It would be nice if her Mum could connect with the forum and may possibly find some comfort knowing how many people who care and wish to support her at the time of her tragic loss.


----------



## hahler (Jun 23, 2008)

I have talked with her aunt and gave them this link. she didn't think that kristy had made that many connections in the mini world yet. I told her that it was a close knit community. I will find out today about a fund for holly since I've been getting asked about it. I now feel alone she was the only person that I know here and young enough to do crazy things like jumping into the river from the bank and to make me laugh when I told her I cracked my collarbone barrel racing last weekend. she talked me out of racing on saturday and to heal for the 4th. will miss you my new friend dawn


----------



## painthorselover (Jun 23, 2008)

Brandi* said:


> Wow this is just awful
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My Aunts Cousin was killed in a motorcycle accident the other day because the sun was in the 16yr old girls eyes and she didnt see him when she was turning and she hit him. He died on the scene. My aunt told him to be careful that day. His dad also died in a motocycle accident


----------



## Marylou (Jun 23, 2008)

Such a terrible tragedy. May angels wrap their wings around her family and comfort them.


----------



## Fred (Jun 23, 2008)

OH NO! I just read this and am so sorry this happened. Sending prayers to the family. Linda


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 23, 2008)

Prayers for her family, that they find some comfort in this time of grief.


----------



## joyenes (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm so very sorry to hear about such a horrible tragedy.Sending my thoughts and prayers to her daughter and family that God will help them through this time of great loss. Joyce


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jun 23, 2008)

My heart just breaks for the family and especially for her little one.


----------



## Laura (Jun 23, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with them all, especially little Hollee



This is my greatest fear, leaving my children...


----------



## txminipinto (Jun 23, 2008)

Prayers from Texas.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jun 23, 2008)

My deepest sympaty...so very sad. Noticed her services where in Atoka...my family is from Atoka..small world. Sending prayers for thise she left behind.


----------



## hahler (Jun 23, 2008)

here is the fund for hollee gene davis ameristate bank 113 s penn ave. atoka, ok 74525 all would be appreciated I am here now


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh this is so heartbreaking....She was such a kind hearted and spirited girl. Its just such a shame how one day you talk to someone and then the next day they can be gone. Never take for granted the relationship you may get to form. I sure wish I would have gotten to know her alot better. My thoughts and prayers go out to her family and her little girl. So so sad.



May she forever rest in peace


----------



## Equuisize (Jun 23, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of this tragedy.

My condolences to her daugther, family and friends.


----------



## candycar (Jun 23, 2008)

Too sad. The family and friends have my sympathy.


----------



## Keri (Jun 23, 2008)

So sad!! I can't even imagine breaking that kind of news to a 4-year old.



Many prayers to the family and friends involved.


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 23, 2008)

my heart breaks for her family. We will be praying for her family and her daughter.

Let her family know we are thinking of them.


----------



## hahler (Jun 23, 2008)

anyone have any messages that they want mee to tell the family?


----------



## dannigirl (Jun 23, 2008)

So Sad--So Sorry. Sympathy and prayers for the family and friends and extra prayers for parents and child. I did not know her, but God must need an Angel badly to take someone that many know and love.


----------



## maplegum (Jun 23, 2008)

Life can be so cruel.


----------



## C G Minis (Jun 23, 2008)

I will miss her posts on her horses. She loved them so much. My sympathy to her family.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 23, 2008)

Dawn,

Please let the family know that my thoughts and prayers are with all of them at this time. I am so very

sorry to hear about this tragedy.


----------



## qtrrae (Jun 23, 2008)

I am so sorry to read this - My deepest sympathy to all her family and friends, especially for her precious little daughter.


----------



## appymini (Jun 23, 2008)

Soory to hear this.All the best to the family she left behind


----------



## CyndiM (Jun 24, 2008)

Her family and friends have my deepest sympathy. I am so sorry for their loss.

May God's Angels surround her mother and daughter with His love.


----------



## Sue S (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh how terrible, my prayers go out to her little boy and to her family.


----------



## Teresa (Jun 24, 2008)

My condolences to the family. Such a tragic thing for someone so young.....but it is a reminder that we must tell people today how we feel and not just expect that they know and then have to write it when something like this happens.


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 24, 2008)

OMG!!!!




This is TERRIBLE!! Yes, she was so very happy and enthusiastic about her horses and things she wanted to do! This is just awful, and so young! This makes me sick!!


----------



## Flaxenacres (Jun 24, 2008)

So sorry to here this! It is sad! Her family needs to know what a wounderful mini family she was getting, Mary Lou had a wounderful idea. Print it out and let them see for their selves. Lorie


----------



## ozymandias (Jun 24, 2008)

How terribly sad. My thoughts are with her family at this devastating time.


----------



## justagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

Do not stand at my grave and weep,

I am not there, I do not sleep.

I am in a thousand winds that blow,

I am the softly falling snow.

I am the gentle showers of rain,

I am the fields of ripening grain.

I am in the morning hush,

I am in the graceful rush

Of beautiful birds in circling flight,

I am the starshine of the night.

I am in the flowers that bloom,

I am in a quiet room.

I am in the birds that sing,

I am in each lovely thing.

Do not stand at my grave and cry,

I am not there. I do not die.

This poem helped me thru the loss of my dear brother .... I hope those that were close to Kristy will find some comfort in it's words.

Many prayers for Kristy and her family .


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jun 24, 2008)

What a terribly tragic event! My heart and prayers are with her family. It is especially SAD when it is someone with so much of life that should still be ahead....

Margo


----------



## litteangels (Jun 24, 2008)

So very very sad. Prayer to all of her family and friends


----------



## countrycarguy (Jun 24, 2008)

Greetings all,

My name is James Robertson, and I was the older brother of Kristy Dennis. My Mother and I are very moved by all the warm responses left on this thread. My sister was 27 and left Hollee her 4 y/o behind. It was a head on collision and she was pronounced dead at the scene.

My sister was a wonderful person and touched a lot of people in many ways. She loved and was very passionate about God, Hollee, family, and those beautiful little horses! Those horses are all she has talked about for quite a while, only now I wish I had paid a lot more attention as we are faced with the care of 7 miniatures that are painfull to look at and perhaps even worse to think about selling. We greatly appreciate all the thoughts and prayers! It is difficult dealing with our loss, but horrible trying to comfort and explain this tradedy to a 4 y/o who loves her mommy dearly. Not only that but My sister was divorced and now we're afraid Hollee will not be in our lives even a fraction of what she was. My mom saw or kept Hollee almost every single day except for when she went to visit her father. Now our visitation is up to him and that is scary.

We are not sure what to do with the horses, but know we will want to keep the young filly Millie, as she was promised to Hollee.

Hugs to all of you,

James~


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jun 24, 2008)

countrycarguy said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> My name is James Robertson, and I was the older brother of Kristy Dennis. My Mother and I are very moved by all the warm responses left on this thread. My sister was 27 and left Hollee her 4 y/o behind. It was a head on collision and she was pronounced dead at the scene.
> 
> ...


I know your sorow all too well, losing a sister myself very suddenly. I also took her beloved horse, I keep him several years b4 finally letting him go to a good family. I live in Stratford, OK, 60 miles west of Atoka, (not sure if that is where u are located) If I can be of any help please don't hesitate to email or call. All my info is on my site, also Dawn knows me. Personnally I would give it time b4 I decided anything, and will offer any advice help that I can. Of course the *BEST* advice u can get is right here on the forum.


----------



## nootka (Jun 24, 2008)

My thoughts are with her family, with her daughter and I know even her little horses must miss her with all the adoration she showered on them.

The world is a less place without her. She was so eager to learn...we will miss her here.

Liz M.


----------



## Minimor (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh James I hope that Hollee's father will let her to continue to spend plenty of time with you--Kristy's family. That would be too cruel to take her away from you now. I realize she will probably go to live with him, but I pray that he will let you have plentiful visits from her--for your sake as well as hers.

As for caring for the Minis, do feel free to come to this board & ask any questions you may have about how to care for them. Watch out, as you spend more time with the little horses you might find yourself becoming as addicted to them as we all are!


----------



## C G Minis (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes James please do come to this forum if you have any questions at all.I loved reading your sisters posts on the forum. Her upbeat enthusiasm over her horses made me smile. She was so proud of them.Bless you and I will pray that her little girls father will not be so cruel as to take her from all she knows and loves. Take care.


----------



## MyBarakah (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh....... My gosh........ HOW HORRIBLE!!!!!!! My deepest sympathies go out to her family & friends....


----------



## minie812 (Jun 24, 2008)

James...I was in shock when I read the posting on your sister. I had sent her some emails of encouragement as she was so very excited to learn so much about her miniatures. If you need help on anything please contact us as we will help you as best we can. Dawn was kind enough to call me as I know she was very upset. I was in a head on collision a little over a year ago but survived with some permanent injuries but am so thankful to be here. All I can do is pray for your family but also hope that your ex brother in law will think of his daughters needs above his own...for she is old enough to know her mama's not coming home...again I am so very sorry...Judy & John Moore


----------



## Linda K (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi James,

My name is Linda Killion and I am the mother of Erica Killion of Ericas Tiny Trotters. I wanted to let you know again how sorry I am about your sister. Its so sad thinking of someone so young passing.

I was only 9 , my older sister was 10, my brother was 8 and my younger sister was only 2 years old when my father was killed in a car accident, he was 28. Then two years later my mother died of cancer, she was only 30. I am 45 years old now and at times its still hard. I had grand parents who took all of us in so we were raised together, thank goodness. But some of the hardest things were watching other kids do things with their parents when i didnt have any. My parents not able to see me grow up, graduate, get married and them not knowing their grandkids. My advice to you and your mother is to simply try to fill that void, which I know you will. I know its not like your neice having her mom, but its so important for someone to be there and talk to her about things going on in her life. And when you talk to her , talk about her mom, and how special she was. So many times people dont talk about those gone because its so sad that they are not here, but i found it was easier when my parents were talked about as a part of my life. Dont get me wrong , its sad and will continue to be. I can cry just writing this. I hope you understand what i am trying to say. I will be thinking of your family and hope all will be well.

Linda Killion


----------



## Davie (Jun 25, 2008)

I was on a trip home from Kansas when I received the call from Dawn. It was just so difficult to believe that this lovely young, energetic, and inspired young woman and mother was gone. I have been down sick since getting home Sunday and today is the first day I've been on the computer.

James, know that your sister is greatly missed by all her "FORUM FAMILY" she was here only a short time but very much a part of our lives. I know the days ahead will be difficult at best and to help a very young child try to cope with the loss of her precious mother will not be easy, but trusting in GOD to see you through will make each day a little easier. I pray that Hollee's father makes the right choices for Hollee and not himself. Please feel free to come here and ask us anyting concerning the horses. We will help you get through this--little Hollee is still part of our family and so are you and the rest of your family.

May GOD place his loving, protecting halo of mercy around each and every one of you as your go forward. Know that your sister is a bright shining star in the heavenly galaxy above and when you see a twinkling star that is Kristy saying "HI" here I am and all is well. Peace to this dear family in their greatest time of need.

Davie


----------



## Watcheye (Jun 25, 2008)

I have been away for days and was devistated to come back and read this. I am so sorry to hear this news. My sympathies go out to Hollee and family.


----------



## countrycarguy (Jun 25, 2008)

Linda K said:


> Hi James,
> 
> My name is Linda Killion and I am the mother of Erica Killion of Ericas Tiny Trotters. I wanted to let you know again how sorry I am about your sister. Its so sad thinking of someone so young passing.
> 
> ...



Linda,

I truly appreciate you words as you went through quite an ordeal and obviously turned out to be a very caring individual. We got to spend the day with Hollee yesterday and miss her terribly today. Already we want to make sure we put forth an effort to talk to Hollee and not leave her Mom out of her life whenever it deems appropriate. We want Hollee to grow up knowing her Mommy loved her and had tons in common with her. It's rough right now considering Hollee is 4 and her questions are hard to answer. It's yet another thing we fear about her being at her dads, we want her to have a positive image of her mother and we're just don't think she will get that over there.

We all love Hollee, Her Nanney and Pappaw of course, but her two uncles and aunt as well. Yesterday we played horses and my little pony for hours upon hours lol. I got in trouble becuase I the ride was not smoothe enough





Actually I don't think I had mentioned this before, but Kristy, Hollee, my parents and I were supposed to be going to San Antonio this weekend to take Hollee to Sea World. That has been hard too, would have been heading out Thursday or Friday. I really think we need to take her before the summer is overwith even with all this heartache.


----------



## Linda K (Jun 25, 2008)

James,

It sounds as if this very special little girl has a family that will be just what she needs down the road. As hard as it is ( on all of you ) I know in my heart you all will be ok. As some one here said, let Hollee know that her loving mother will always be looking down on her from up above as a shining star and will be watching over her, as she will to you and your family. And she will be so proud of how you all are helping raise her beutiful little girl. I know she is missing her Hollee, but you know, I some how know she feels the love here that everyone has toward her family, and I know she is at peace knowing her little girl will grow up knowing she was loved dearly by her mommy. Hugs to all of you, and please come back as often as you need too.

Bless you all,

Linda


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 26, 2008)

This was just a rough search but there is a lot of legislation about grandparent rights in Oklahoma. I knew there was in my state so I did a little research. Check out these sites. Many people don't want to go to court, but if it is in Hollie's best interest by golly, it should be done!

OK legislation on Grandparent Rights

Grandparent Rights

OK Grandparent's rights

Grand parent rights Law in OK

Best wishes for all of you involved and prayers for the family as they mourn.


----------



## zoey829 (Jun 26, 2008)

I am sooo sorry. I couldnt even open this post until now. The thought of loosing a lilbegining member just saddens me soo much.

May GOd bless her family.


----------



## spindleberry (Jun 26, 2008)

Im so very sorry to hear that. You all will be in my prayers.


----------

